# More pics of baby Elmo!



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

These pics were taken on Sunday.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

He is so cute that I can't even believe he's real lol... If I saw him in person I would be the annoying person walking by screaming "OMG LOOK AT THE PUPPY CAN I TOUCH HIM!"... HAHAHA


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

thankyou! Lovely pic in your siggy Catalat!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks 


How old is Elmo now?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

He is one of the cutest pups I've ever seen!! I'm guessing he's going to be totally spoiled! LOL


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

8 wks tommorow!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That is the absolute CUTEST puppy I have ever seen!!!!! :love5: :love5: I love his name, we need lots and lots more pics of him. He is perfect!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww are you getting him tomorrow? Or is he staying longer?


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

No-i'm getting him on Oct 1st-the breeder wants to keep him until he's ten weeks.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats good to hear... but I am sure you are so anxious to get him... I hope time flies for you


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He's a little sweetie.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

thankyou Catlat-I just want time to fly as you say so I can get him home with me!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

wooooowww. he is so incredibly adorable!!


----------



## roosterbob (May 2, 2008)

Those are such cute pictures! She looks a lot like one of my Chihuahuas when she was a puppy.


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

He is ADORABLE! I want one just like him!! I am so jealous! You are so lucky to have eachother


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

awww i want one cute


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

He is scrumptious! I love his eyes!
Just a doll!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

He's so tiny and adorable. I loove his eyes! I'll bet you just can't wait to bring him home


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

elmo is a beautiful puppy. He has a beautiful head :love7: congratulations, Elmo is quiet the catch, his breeder is very nice to have agreed to part with him, so i bet you must feel so proud


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute hes gorgeous and i love his name too!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks everyone! The breeder phoned last night and said Elmo has put on another three ounces in weight and is running around more.
Only a week on Wednesday to go!


----------



## Diablo (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, so beautifull :love1:


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

catalat said:


> He is so cute that I can't even believe he's real lol... If I saw him in person I would be the annoying person walking by screaming "OMG LOOK AT THE PUPPY CAN I TOUCH HIM!"... HAHAHA


LOL, well then I guess there would be two of us!! 

He is so stinkin CUTE!! Look at that little round head. What a handsome little guy. Muah Muah Muah!!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

I opened this post half expecting Elmo to be bright red!!

But ahhhhhhhhhhhh what a little cutie!! You're real lucky!!


----------

